# Can I please introduce my new business Just Add Pets



## CorrexCages (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello everyone. I hope I am posting this in the right section  I have recently started a new business with my best friend making various pet products. We make cage liners, pet carrier liners, dog crate liners, lap pads and snuggle pods. Please see our new Facebook business page  www.facebook.com/JustAddPets 
Our products are suitable for dogs, cats, guinea pigs, hedgehogs, rabbits and many more 
Out business is only a few weeks old and we would really appreciate it if you could spare a few minutes to 'like' our page. Thank you so much x


----------

